# To clear address drop-down menu



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

To clear the drop-down menu in your address bar.

In internet Explorer, click tools / internet options / content tab / auto complete button, uncheck web addresses box, click ok.

Then click general tab click clear history button click yes.

That's it your address bar should be clear.


----------



## islandnick (Dec 30, 2002)

Franca, good tip. One question is it possible to remove an individual address in the drop down listing ?


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

This will tell you how to remove a single entry through your registry.....

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/635/

Hope this helps.

Debe


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

This has been discussed before... I can't find the link but...
If you delete a URL from the middle of the list everything below/after it no longer show in the dropdown menu...you need to move the last one on the list to the slot/number that was deleted so that the url number sequence stays intact

buck


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Or, you could use "Spider" which is excellent at clearing out all the URL's that are hidden too. Better than "Window Washer" I reckon. 
Get it here: http://www.fsm.nl/ward/
Good little prog. Hope someone might find it useful.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy XP-1800

I have had Spider for quite awhile now and actually Spider does not clear the dropdown in the address bar... speaking for me only...It does clear everything it finds when I run it but the dropdown in the address bar is still there
I still have to click clear history on the general tab in internet options

buck


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

You are probably right buck52.........I use it in conjunction with window washer.....so have probably got confused with its capabilities...... 
Thanks for pointing that one out in case anyone finds that it doesn't do what I said it would and come round and bang on my door....... 
Still, I find Spider the best one to clear out all the stuff that is not deleted by using tools/int opts/delete files etc.
Thanks for putting me straight.....


----------



## islandnick (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Guy Thanx for all the advice.

Nick


----------



## tito777 (Jul 22, 2008)

there are a couple of url´s that dont disappear when i clear history and dont appear in the registry, at least not in the typed url menu


----------

